# Trolling motor battery help



## ifish1002 (Feb 28, 2019)

I have a 55lb thrust I pilot with only the remote (no foot pedal) and looking for a good battery...I am mostly going to use it for the spot lock feature...what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2019)

What kind of boat? Can it fit all size batteries? What kind of waters you fish? Rivers? Lakes? Ponds?

I'm a big fan of Interstate batteries as I have never had any issue with them, and I don't baby my stuff. 

https://www.interstatebatteries.com


----------



## MrGiggles (Feb 28, 2019)

Everstart 29DC from Walmart are pretty reasonably priced. I run two of them for a Terrova 80. 

Costco and Sams are supposed to have good prices as well.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 28, 2019)

group 27 or 31 agm deep cycle.there's good batteries and cheap batteries but i've yet to find one that's both.i have dual group 31 agm's in my boat and truck camper but they are far from cheap.anyone with any kind of off grid rv knows what i'm talking about.


----------



## Brian121804 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd suggest the biggest you can afford / fit in your boat.

I've been running a Duracell AGM from Sam's for
the past year or so, very happy with it. They're on sale through the end of March:

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/marine-batteries/3990113.cp


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2019)

kdgrills said:


> I'd suggest the biggest you can afford / fit in your boat.
> 
> I've been running a Duracell AGM from Sam's for
> the past year or so, very happy with it. They're on sale through the end of March:
> ...



Wow...you learn something new every day. The prices on those Duracells are not bad. AGM...a plus in my mind. Mixed reviews, but I weigh TinBoats members reviews more than what I just read online.

Thanks for the link! :beer:


----------



## Brian121804 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm certainly no battery expert, but for my (admittedly light duty) application it's worked as expected.

By all means, do your due diligence. Hell, for you know I'm a Ukrainian troll bot, part of an
international conspiracy to disrupt the global battery supply, in support of my up and
coming revolutionary coal fired trolling motor line.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 1, 2019)

kdgrills said:


> Hell, for you know I'm a Ukrainian troll bot, part of an
> international conspiracy to disrupt the global battery supply, in support of my up and
> coming revolutionary coal fired trolling motor line.


**********************************************************************

You'll be hearing from my patent infringement lawyers soon. :wink: :LOL2: 

Roger


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2019)

kdgrills said:


> I'm certainly no battery expert, but for my (admittedly light duty) application it's worked as expected.
> 
> By all means, do your due diligence. Hell, for you know I'm a Ukrainian troll bot, part of an
> international conspiracy to disrupt the global battery supply, in support of my up and
> coming revolutionary coal fired trolling motor line.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

